# 4.8x8 Tires/Wheels, should we go to 4.8x10's?



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

We had a tire go bad on us. Nothing major like damage but I just wondered if it would be benefitial to go up a wheel size (and tire size) to a 10" wheel. Also where is good to get new ones?


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Bigger wheel/tire diameter means your bearings will be turning less revolutions for every mile you drive. This is a GOOD thing. The bigger wheel/tire combo will also stay cooler, resulting in less chance for blowouts also. So if you have the chance I'd go with the bigger wheels as long as they fit under your fenders (if you have fenders).


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Along with the above returned info is the fact that a bigger tire will handle loads better, handle rough roads better, track your trailer better, etc/ Seems to be a pattern here ! For what you seem to be looking for, hit a Tractor Supply, tough to beat for sizes and prices.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I went from a 4x8 up to a 12" rim (biggest that would fit) and could not be happier. I know a metal fabricator so fenders were not an issue.

Joe


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

I have always been told that bigger is better. I have 13's on my trailer that originally came with 12's. I'd put 15's on if they would fit the axles.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

We have fenders but there is alot of room under there. I mean ALOT! I know on the down size is that we'll need to back a little further down the launch to get into the same depth....


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

at 14 inches you can get a load d or e radial trailer tires. ride, handling, mileage, wear ,will all improve. now get some bearing buddies (the real ones) and you can go for years without trailer problems.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Did the bearing buddies early this year and just in time too. When I pulled the one hub I ended up with a hand full of needle bearings that were in pretty bad shape.


----------

